# Bike Show Northern Kentucky



## schwinnguyinohio (Oct 25, 2016)

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/bik/5845496034.html. Looks like  posted in the wrong area,maybe it can be moved to swap forum


----------



## partsguy (Oct 26, 2016)

I might go as a spectator and prowl the swap area. My truck took a hit in downtown Columbus, so I'm done with shows for the year. The body shop is backed up until Nov 18 and it will take a week to fix.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 26, 2016)

Looks interesting for the end of the year.


----------



## Harvest Cyclery (Oct 31, 2016)

Gonna take a chance in this one I think!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 3, 2016)

Does anyone one know if this is the first year for this show ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 6, 2016)

I've never heard of this one before so maybe it is the first year. Remember no pics--it didn't happen. Seriously though if I don't see pics then my gut says there was nothing worth seeing. V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy (Nov 10, 2016)

I doubt I'll come down for it, but I would like to see fotos.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 10, 2016)

Yea I'm gonna have to miss it also , hope it's a good one for those who do attend


----------



## Foxclassics (Nov 12, 2016)

I will be heading there in a few hours. If I get a chance I will try to get pics 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 12, 2016)

thanks foxclassics    from bicycle larry


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 12, 2016)

How was it?


----------



## Foxclassics (Nov 14, 2016)

Here are some pics of the bicycle swap meet Saturday 










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cr250mark (Nov 16, 2016)

Foxclassics said:


> Here are some pics of the bicycle swap meet Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cr250mark (Nov 16, 2016)

Ouch.


----------



## Foxclassics (Nov 19, 2016)

I did pick up a Monarch Supper Deluxe spring fork. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

